# 2012 College Basketball Coaching Changes



## TM

Never too early for this thread.

I've been watching this one for a while. My favorite part was when they started booing him at home a few weeks back. Poor guy. He should have been fired 5 years ago.

*With Oregon's Ernie Kent likely out, who will replace him?*


> • Mark Turgeon, Texas A&M. No doubt the Ducks will take the temperature of Turgeon, who worked under Jerry Green in Eugene in the '90s. But he signed for $1.2 million a year with A&M in '07 and, ranked No. 22 with a 19-7 record, could be hard to pry loose.
> 
> • Scott Drew, Baylor. How about another Big 12 coach? Although he signed a 10-year deal after the 2008 season, who makes Baylor (20-6) his last stop? Drew recruits with an edge and was sought unsuccessfully last spring by Memphis.
> 
> • Steve Alford, New Mexico. The Lobos (25-3) are 10th-ranked and Alford makes about a million a year.
> 
> • Ben Jacobson, Northern Iowa. Jacobson, 39, is one of the mid-major coaches du jour, with a 24-3 record and what should be a second straight NCAA-tournament team.
> 
> advertising
> 
> • Gregg Marshall, Wichita State. The Shockers pulled him away from Winthrop, where he had big success, and now in his third year, he has his team 22-7.
> 
> • Randy Bennett, Saint Mary's. Steak without the sizzle, Bennett has done an excellent job chasing Gonzaga in the WCC. Good coach, good guy who has somehow eluded the clutches of bigger programs.


----------



## BlueBaron

*Re: Coaching Changes*

I don't see Alford or Turgeon leaving their respective jobs but I could see the rest leaving. Out of all those I'd say Jacobson would be the most likely,


----------



## SheriffKilla

*Re: Coaching Changes*

Actually Scott Drew would surprise me the most if he left, at least not at this point, maybe in a few seasons and likely for a bigger program...
Im gonna say the NIowa guy also....


----------



## Nimreitz

*Re: Coaching Changes*

I don't know anything about Bennett, but I don't think any of the other guys leave. Jacobson seems like one of those guys who will be in rural Iowa his entire career, and Gregg Marshall hasn't had his best season in the MVC yet.


----------



## JHG722

*Re: Coaching Changes*

Drew seems like a rockstar to me. I dont see him leaving Baylor for a football school.


----------



## TucsonClip

*Re: Coaching Changes*

Oregon is going to be far and away the best job out there unles UCONN opens.

That amazing traning facility, Phil Knight's NBA arena being built on campus, and a great recruiting base.

Oregon is definitely going to make a push for Few, but if they have to settle for a Randy Bennett (who I love) or Marshall/Alford, Belotti will have failed his first test as AD.


----------



## TM

*Re: Coaching Changes*

How bout Chris Collins? Singler connection


----------



## Quinn

*2010 College Basketball Coaching Changes*

It's that time of the year again. Each year, I keep a running tally of the hirings and firings.
*
2010 College Basketball Coaching Changes*

I do the updates primarily on the article, but will also update this thread as time permits.


3/15/10: Iowa To Fire Lickliter
3/15/10: Charlotte Fires Lutz
3/13/10: HIRING: Central Arkansas Hires Corlis Williamson
3/12/10: Auburn Fires Jeff Lebo
3/12/10: Boise St. Fired Graham
3/11/10: UC-Irvine Fires Pat Douglass
3/11/10: St. Johns Reportedly Fires Roberts
3/11/10: Toledo Coach Gene Cross Resigns
3/10/10 HIRING: FDU Removes Interim Tag from Vetrone
3/08/10: ULL Fires Lee 
3/08/10: Hawaii Fires Nash 
3/07/10: Kent Reportedly Fired at Oregon 
3/07/10: Central Arkansas Fires Chappel 
3/06/10: ECU Demotes McCarthy 
3/05/10/: Gardner-Webb Fires Scruggs 
3/02/10: Wagner Fires Mike Deane
1/28/10: UNCW Fires Moss
1/11/10: Jerry Wainwright Fired at DePaul
1/11/10: Dartmouth Coach Forced to Step Down
12/15/09: Penn fires Glen Miller
12/3/09: Fordham Fires Whittenburg


----------



## BlueBaron

*Re: 2010 College Basketball Coaching Changes*

I'd be surprised if LSU kept Trent Johnson... Actually there may be a few SEC West coaches looking for work before too long.


----------



## Quinn

*Re: 2010 College Basketball Coaching Changes*

Updates for 3/8:

* Hawaii Fired Nash, Theus Rumored Candidate
* Dooley Expected to Reject ECU offer


----------



## zagsfan20

*Re: 2010 College Basketball Coaching Changes*

I'd take the Hawaii job!


----------



## zagsfan20

*Re: 2010 College Basketball Coaching Changes*

Word is PJ Carlesimo is on the short list to become the next coach at Oregon.


----------



## Quinn

*Re: 2010 College Basketball Coaching Changes*

Indeed, PJ is on it.


----------



## TucsonClip

*Re: 2010 College Basketball Coaching Changes*

Carlesimo is going to have to take a back seat in this one. No way Oregon runs out there and hires him without being turned down multiple times.


----------



## zagsfan20

*Re: 2010 College Basketball Coaching Changes*

Larry Krystkowiak to Boise St. is the word out here.


----------



## TM

*Re: 2010 College Basketball Coaching Changes*

3/11/10


> *AdamZagoria:* Report: Norm Roberts out at ST. John's http://tinyurl.com/yjn2yt8 #stjbb


----------



## Nimreitz

*Re: 2010 College Basketball Coaching Changes*



zagsfan20 said:


> Larry Krystkowiak to Boise St. is the word out here.


Not a bad hiring, he was successful in his short stint at Montana.


----------



## Quinn

*Re: 2010 College Basketball Coaching Changes*

*# 3/11/10: St. Johns Reportedly Fires Roberts
# 3/11/10: Toledo Reportedly to fire Gene Cross
# 3/10/10: FDU Removes Interim Tag from Vetrone

Coaching Changes, Potential Candidates*


----------



## bball2223

*Re: 2010 College Basketball Coaching Changes*

Norm Roberts deserves the axe, but Gene Cross at Toledo? They must be headed for sanctions or something. He is in his second season and Toledo just built a brand new arena, absolutely no reason to let him go yet. His record has been pitiful, but he inherited an absolute dump of a program. If they don't improve next year I would have no problem with his firing.


----------



## Nimreitz

*Re: 2010 College Basketball Coaching Changes*

I'm hearing rumors about Lickliter stepping down from the Iowa job in the next couple days. No idea who they'd pick but I gotta think Ben Jacobson is the #1 candidate. Then again Lickliter was a mid-major stud and was a major whiff for the Hawkeyes, so who knows.


----------



## TM

*Re: 2010 College Basketball Coaching Changes*

^that's where great mid-major coaches go to die. Steve Alford says "Hello!!!"


----------



## Quinn

*Re: 2010 College Basketball Coaching Changes*

3/15/10: Iowa To Fire Lickliter
3/15/10: Charlotte Fires Lutz
3/13/10: HIRING: Central Arkansas Hires Corlis Williamson
3/12/10: Auburn Fires Jeff Lebo
3/12/10: Boise St. Fired Graham
3/11/10: UC-Irvine Fires Pat Douglass

*Potential candidates* on the blog


----------



## Quinn

*Re: 2010 College Basketball Coaching Changes*

* 3/15/10: UCF Fires Speraw

Big hire coming for them. They will likely try to find the guy who can get their program on par with USF and increase the chance of a future Big East all-sports invite.


----------



## BlueBaron

*Re: 2010 College Basketball Coaching Changes*

After 17 years at UCF... wow. Iowa will go after Bruce Pearl, I guarantee it.


----------



## apelman42

*Re: 2010 College Basketball Coaching Changes*

The Lickliter firing is official.

That is a talentless, misdirected program right now. Whoever winds up with that head coaching position had better have a lot of patience.

BB,

I don't think leaving Tennessee is that big of a deal, either. It's just not a final destination for a 5-star head coach. Leaving for Iowa is a step in the wrong direction, but I could easily see Pearl deciding that he wants to return the favor to the school that got him to where he's at today.


----------



## Quinn

*Re: 2010 College Basketball Coaching Changes*

Just an update after the weekend.

A reminder, that you'll find potential candidates at http://news.collegesportsinfo.com/2010/01/2010-college-basketball-coaching.html

*3/22/10: HIRING: ECU to Hire Lebo
3/21/10: Penders Out at Houston
3/20/10 HIRING : Hawaii Hires Gib Arnold
3/19/10: Official...St. Johns Fires Roberts
3/17/10: Seton Hall Fires Gonzalez*


----------



## BlueBaron

*Re: 2010 College Basketball Coaching Changes*

I'm not saying he would go... cause I sure wouldn't, I'm figuring his name will be brought up at some point though. Maybe he'll have Kiffin drive the U-Haul out at 2 am...


----------



## kansasalumn

*Re: 2010 College Basketball Coaching Changes*

i heard that Billy D is rumur at Iowa and St Johns


----------



## TM

*Re: 2010 College Basketball Coaching Changes*

Billy turned down St. John's. He'd be a fool to go to Iowa.

*Hewitt to St. Johns?
*


> After being rebuffed by Florida's Billy Donovan, St. John's now has its sights set on Georgia Tech's Paul Hewitt and the feeling is said to be mutual. Hewitt is a native New York who feels he has lost the support of the administration at Georgia Tech.


----------



## TM

*Re: 2010 College Basketball Coaching Changes*

Follow up...



> *AdamZagoria*: Report: Paul Hewitt to interview for St. John's job Wednesday http://tinyurl.com/yfxwswf


----------



## bball2223

*Re: 2010 College Basketball Coaching Changes*

St. Johns needs to throw all the money humanly possible at either Mullin or Jackson. Those guys understand the NYC basketball culture and would give that program a brand name throughout the public and catholic leagues in NYC. 

Cross at Toledo may be out because of an affair combined with a horrible record.


----------



## TM

*Re: 2010 College Basketball Coaching Changes*

So many bizarre things being reported...

*Report: McCaffery visits Seton Hall, Georgia Tech up next*

I think Paul Hewitt is still the coach at GT. hahaha


----------



## BlueBaron

*Re: 2010 College Basketball Coaching Changes*

Tony Barbee in at Auburn is what I've heard.

*Barbee to Auburn*


----------



## Quinn

*Re: 2010 College Basketball Coaching Changes*

More updates...
Leon Rice accepts Boise St. offer


----------



## nothinbutnets

*St. Johns Aimless In Coaching Search*

After being shot down by Hewitt it looks like they are going to have a difficult time finding a new coach. http://blogs.msg.com/gameon/2010/03...-johns-red-storm-points-at-greenberg-donahue/


----------



## TM

*Re: 2010 College Basketball Coaching Changes*

Steve Lavin???



Twitter said:


> GregAnthony50: Steve Lavin reportedly taking the St. Johns job...has not been confirmed


----------



## zagsfan20

*Re: 2010 College Basketball Coaching Changes*



TM said:


> Steve Lavin???


Interesting. Lavin has great West Coast connections. I never thought he'd go out East where recruiting is as comparable to Black Friday at Wal-Mart.


----------



## Geaux Tigers

*Re: 2010 College Basketball Coaching Changes*

Corliss Williamson is a head coach now. Wow that means I'm getting old...


----------



## Nimreitz

*Re: 2010 College Basketball Coaching Changes*

Iowa hires McCaffery of Siena.


----------



## Diable

*Re: 2010 College Basketball Coaching Changes*

It looks as though Al Skinner is out at BC and talking to St Johns. I wonder if they did him the same way they did their football coach when he talked to the NFL. Just says they mutually agreed to part ways. Could be they mutually agreed that he was fired or that he quit.

http://sports.espn.go.com/boston/ncb/news/story?id=5039956

Also said the BC AD is trying to get permission from Richmond and Cornell to talk with their coaches.


----------



## Quinn

*Re: 2010 College Basketball Coaching Changes*

* Yes, as expected, the BC firing of Skinner was finally announced since going down last week. Mooney, Donahue and Amaker are candidates.

* Lavin is expected to accept at St. Johns today. Dave Leitao is expected to join as an assistant. Current Manhattan coach Barry Rohrssen will be targeted as well.


----------



## Quinn

*Re: 2010 College Basketball Coaching Changes*

For those who haven't followed all the changes on the CSI article, here's a quick update for the day in one post:

3/30/10: Holy Cross Fires Kearney
3/30/10: HIRING: Penn Retains Allen
3/30/10: HIRING: Toledo Hires UWGB Coach
3/30/10: HIRING: UTEP Hires Tim Floyd
3/30/10: HIRING: Lavin To Be Named St. Johns coach
3/30: Skinner Out at BC


----------



## rebelsun

*Re: 2010 College Basketball Coaching Changes*

Floyd just inherited a sweetheart of a roster at UTEP. Caracter aside, they have literally every player coming back, including an insane 11 seniors (yes, 11 seniors) and a solid 4-man recruiting class:

http://sports.espn.go.com/ncb/teams/roster?teamId=2638


----------



## Diable

*Re: 2010 College Basketball Coaching Changes*

What does this tell the NCAA when you hire Tim Floyd...Hey Miles Brand...bring it on *****....Brand got sick though didn't he? I would have thought that Floyd would have that thing on him where the NCAA makes you show cause before you can hire him. Really what this moron did is a lot worse than what Kelvin Sampson did.


----------



## Jonathan Watters

*Re: 2010 College Basketball Coaching Changes*

Steve Lavin gets the St John's gig when Al Skinner was available? Something is obviously very wrong in the world when these types of things happen. 

Lavin will be gone in 3 years, and so will the St John's AD that couldn't be bothered to do the 3 minutes of research it takes to learn just how bad a hire Steve Lavin is.


----------



## Jonathan Watters

*Re: 2010 College Basketball Coaching Changes*

Nm


----------



## Jonathan Watters

*Re: 2010 College Basketball Coaching Changes*



Diable said:


> What does this tell the NCAA when you hire Tim Floyd...Hey Miles Brand...bring it on *****....Brand got sick though didn't he?


Floyd is a great hire. Your angst should be directed at the corrupt USC athletics department that used Floyd as a fall guy for their circus of a football program.


----------



## zagsfan20

*Re: 2010 College Basketball Coaching Changes*

Not a head coaching change. But, Gonzaga is about to get coveted UCLA assistant Donny Daniels who is known as a great recruiter. He is responsible for recruiting Jordan Farmar, Kevin Love, Afflalo, Holiday and Collison while at UCLA. He is also one of main reasons that Keith Van Horn and Andre Miller went to Utah. While at Cal State Fullerton he was responsible for bringing in Bruce Bowen and Cedric Ceballos.

A coach like this with strong recruiting ties to California will do wonders for my Zags.


----------



## HB

*Re: 2010 College Basketball Coaching Changes*

I personally think the Oregon job is a better move for Tubby. Should be able to get more recruits to come there than Minn. Tubby's a loyal guy though, doubt he jumps ship.


----------



## Quinn

*Re: 2010 College Basketball Coaching Changes*

Coach Updates: Hofstra hires Tim Welsh, Tulane fires Dickerson, UNCW offer to Conroy http://bit.ly/2010coach


----------



## nothinbutnets

*Steve Lavin to be Next Coach at St. John's*

http://blogs.msg.com/gameon/2010/03...ng-lavin-home-run-for-st-johns-staff-is-next/

Definitely a good move for St. Johns!


----------



## BlueBaron

*Re: Steve Lavin to be Next Coach at St. John's*

I'll think he's a good fit for the Red Storm. It'll be interesting to see what he can do.


----------



## Jonathan Watters

*Re: 2010 College Basketball Coaching Changes*



HB said:


> I personally think the Oregon job is a better move for Tubby. Should be able to get more recruits to come there than Minn. Tubby's a loyal guy though, doubt he jumps ship.


I don't know. He left Kentucky because he didn't want to deal with high-maintenance recruits. Will he play along when Nike ships in a new batch of egos every year? I can certainly see him leaving Minnesota, but I thought Auburn suited Smith better than Oregon.


----------



## Diable

*Re: 2010 College Basketball Coaching Changes*

http://twitter.com/goodmanonfox/status/11684242167

I saw this on dbr. Not sure if it's legit, but apparently Oliver Purnell has agreed to leave Clemson for DePaul. Doesn't seem like the smartest move, but I'm guessing they overpaid him to get him near their comatose program. I guess it should be fairly easy for him to recruit the sort of athletes he needs in the Chicago area.


----------



## Quinn

*Re: 2010 College Basketball Coaching Changes*

4/06/10: HIRING: BC Opts for Donahue
4/06/10: HIRING: Purnell Leaves Clemson for DePaul
4/05/10: HIRING: Wagner Hires Hurley
4/02/10: HIRING: SHSU Hires Hooten


----------



## TM

*Re: 2010 College Basketball Coaching Changes*

Anyone else shocked that Purnell left? The only thing I can think is - 1) they must have given him a lot of cash and/or 2) he's sick of his teams rotting after the first 17 games of the season and then getting yelled at after his team fails to meet expectations.


----------



## Diable

*Re: 2010 College Basketball Coaching Changes*

I think I heard second hand that it was fifteen million dollars. If it's a penny less he's a damned fool. It tells you how bad that job is if you have to give that sort of coin to the likes of Oliver Purnell. Really I've been disappointed in Purnell. I really like his system and he always seems like he's got a pretty good club. Then one day you watch them and they just aren't any good. I think Duke broke them this year after they went down to Littlejohn and destroyed them.


----------



## kansasalumn

*Re: 2010 College Basketball Coaching Changes*

why doesn't Oregon go for Billy Gillispie?


----------



## BlueBaron

*Re: 2010 College Basketball Coaching Changes*

Wow... Dino Gaudio fired at Wake. Caught me off guard.

http://sports.espn.go.com/ncb/news/story?id=5064441


----------



## BlueBaron

*Re: 2010 College Basketball Coaching Changes*



kansasalumn said:


> why doesn't Oregon go for Billy Gillispie?


They can't afford his habit.


----------



## bball2223

*Re: 2010 College Basketball Coaching Changes*



BlueBaron said:


> Wow... Dino Gaudio fired at Wake. Caught me off guard.
> 
> http://sports.espn.go.com/ncb/news/story?id=5064441


I was too, but Wake can do better than Gaudio. He is not a good coach and that program was going nowhere, but down under his leadership.


----------



## Diable

*Re: 2010 College Basketball Coaching Changes*

Gaudio is a terrific guy, everyone likes him. Still that doesn't make up for the fact that he's not done a great job.


----------



## Quinn

*Re: 2010 College Basketball Coaching Changes*

Very busy day, indeed:

4/07/10: Rutgers Fires Hill
4/07/10: HIRING: Iona Hires Cluess
4/07/10: HIRING: Siena Promotes Assistant
4/07/10: Wake Forest Fires Gaudio
4/07/10: St. Francis NY Coach Resigns


----------



## Quinn

*Re: 2010 College Basketball Coaching Changes*

Daily Recap for Friday:

4/09/10: Clemson Interviews Mike Young (Wofford), Cliff Warren (Jax), Blaine Taylor (ODU), Brownell (wright St)
4/09/10: Colorado coach appears to be Wake Forest initial top candidate
4/09/10: Columbia Coach Jones Resigns, Joins BC Staff
4/09/10: HIRING: Marshall Hires Tom Herrion
4/09/10: HIRING: UC Irvine Hires NBA Assistant Turner
4/08/10: HIRING: Charlotte Hires Major


----------



## SheriffKilla

*Re: 2010 College Basketball Coaching Changes*

Clemson should hire Gaudio, he can certainly recruit in ACC country


----------



## bball2223

*Re: 2010 College Basketball Coaching Changes*



fjkdsi said:


> Clemson should hire Gaudio, he can certainly recruit in ACC country


Word is they are targeting McCallum.


----------



## rebelsun

*Re: 2010 College Basketball Coaching Changes*

I would probably put the over/under at how many coaches were offered Oregon before Altman accepted at about 21.


----------



## bball2223

*Re: 2010 College Basketball Coaching Changes*

Yeah Oregon really botched that coaching search, but they were rather unrealistic with the candidates they targeted.


----------



## bball2223

*Re: 2010 College Basketball Coaching Changes*

Mike Brey will be fired from Notre Dame in the coming days. Had an affair with a local news anchor.


----------



## bball2223

*Re: 2010 College Basketball Coaching Changes*

^^Apparently he is going to stay now. There was some serious smoke he was going to be canned this week.


----------



## HB

*Re: 2010 College Basketball Coaching Changes*

What a weird story


----------



## Geaux Tigers

*Re: 2010 College Basketball Coaching Changes*

Am I the only one that has completely stopped giving a **** who is ****ing who in this world? Everyone is having an affair with everyone else. Can you coach the game of basketball though?


----------



## kansasalumn

*Re: 2010 College Basketball Coaching Changes*

Why would McDermott leaves for Crieghton from Iowa State? adn I hthink ISU hired the wrong coach


----------



## zagsfan20

Howland will be out at UCLA. Look for Tony Bennett to take the job.


----------



## Diable

I don't doubt that Howland deserves to be fired, but unless he has done something that hasn't been reported he probably won't be. He has a great recruiting class coming and they probably don't know who Tony Bennett is. 

While Bennett is a good coach he does not produce a very entertaining product and it's hardly the sort of system top level recruits are drawn towards, he's probably got about as good of a job as he's going to get.


----------



## zagsfan20

Diable said:


> I don't doubt that Howland deserves to be fired, but unless he has done something that hasn't been reported he probably won't be. He has a great recruiting class coming and they probably don't know who Tony Bennett is.
> 
> While Bennett is a good coach he does not produce a very entertaining product and it's hardly the sort of system top level recruits are drawn towards, he's probably got about as good of a job as he's going to get.


No way. Tony Bennett wants to get back on the west coast and he's about as hot a young coaching prospect as there is.


----------

